
RIM buys developer of the Iris browser - r7000
http://www.thestar.com/business/article/685880
======
nuweborder
Worth it since now the company can implement the browser immediately, instead
off waiting to develop, test and launch it. Time is money, and in the long
run, RIM may have just saved both. Look out IPhone. Now if RIM can just
improve the Blackberry App World.

------
Watts
This is fantastic news. I have been developing a mobile version of a web site
this week and WebKit has been a dream. The BlackBerry version... not so much.
It seems like WebKit is becoming the standard for mobile these days.

------
jsz0
I'm really surprised RIM had to buy a company to implement a WebKit based
browser. Seems like they should have been able to do it in house. I guess if
the pricetag was low enough it makes sense.

~~~
karanbhangui
Yeah, I think RIM has the engineering talent, but this move seems to be a time
saver.

~~~
sunkencity
Having worked with java apps for blackberry, I fear that not everything is all
right with their current organization. Making java apps for blackberry is even
worse than making them for nokia or sonyericson. Poorly documented and broken
in mysterious ways.

